# Ass wiping correlates to Philosophy/Lifestyle



## PK1 (Oct 30, 2016)

People think differently.
People vary in their lifestyle preferences.
People wipe their asses differently.
Does *ass-wiping style *reflect on one's personality, philosophical outlook or lifestyle?

Obviously, these thoughts surfaced while I was sitting on a toilet for more than a minute.


----------



## Vastator (Oct 30, 2016)

PK1 said:


> People think differently.
> People vary in their lifestyle preferences.
> People wipe their asses differently.
> Does ass-wiping style reflect on one's personality, philosophical outlook or lifestyle?
> ...


Lib women wipe back to front.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 30, 2016)

Vastator said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > People think differently.
> ...



Well stop that, it's unsanitary.


----------



## miketx (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Vastator (Oct 30, 2016)

miketx said:


> View attachment 95958


Christ man! You shit yourself! That stains never coming out...


----------



## miketx (Oct 30, 2016)

Vastator said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 95958
> ...


I use democrat shit remover.


----------



## PK1 (Oct 30, 2016)

Vastator said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 95958
> ...


Does the stain, or lack of thorough ass wiping, reflect on *his* personality?


----------



## the other mike (Nov 1, 2020)

PK1 said:


> People think differently.
> People vary in their lifestyle preferences.
> People wipe their asses differently.
> Does *ass-wiping style *reflect on one's personality, philosophical outlook or lifestyle?
> ...


If you can shit and wipe in less than a minute you should get
a free years' supply of Obama-wipes.


----------



## PK1 (Nov 2, 2020)

Angelo said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > People think differently.
> ...


That’s OLD!
This is current ... for a few more days, at least.



.


----------



## PK1 (Nov 2, 2020)

As far as “personality” is concerned, who uses more than 4 squares of TP nowadays?  During the TP shortage earlier this COVID year, did you learn to save by using only 2 squares?  
.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 2, 2020)

PK1 said:


> People think differently.
> People vary in their lifestyle preferences.
> People wipe their asses differently.
> Does *ass-wiping style *reflect on one's personality, philosophical outlook or lifestyle?
> ...



The democrats rub their heads with crying towels.


----------



## PK1 (Nov 2, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > People think differently.
> ...


Do you use only your Hand, Soap & water as they do in traditional cultures? 
.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 3, 2020)

PK1 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...


You forgot the original presidential wipers.


----------



## PK1 (Nov 3, 2020)

Angelo said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Did not know it started with GWB. Thx.
Regarding philosophy of wiping, when there are only 2 different images on the roll purchased  by the wiper, would he/she use only 2 squares per wipe?
.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 3, 2020)

PK1 said:


> Did not know it started with GWB. Thx.
> Regarding philosophy of wiping, when there are only 2 different images on the roll purchased  by the wiper, would he/she use only 2 squares per wipe?
> .


1 of each.


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile (Nov 11, 2020)

PK1 said:


> People think differently.
> People vary in their lifestyle preferences.
> People wipe their asses differently.
> Does *ass-wiping style *reflect on one's personality, philosophical outlook or lifestyle?


Maybe not in the detail of "style" that you are alluding to, but the level of personal hygiene that a person maintains is in an effort to impress others, and that is a way of thinking.

My background on this is my recent thesis that the more accurate definition of religion is the practice of exercises for the maintenance of dignity; and the common snarky reply is that wiping one's ass is a form of that. And I have to explain to them that that is correct.

In the detail of style that you are alluding to that is probably initiated by the person's parents' instructions on hygiene and then modified upon different situations encountered. For example, twenty years ago when I was squatting in an abandoned building in New York with no bathroom, I would shit in the small plastic bags I got from the bodegas for the chips and beer I bought - if I didn't have any napkins, I would use a couple of other plastic bags. Tie it up and throw it in the garbage can when I went out of the building.

Pretty much everything has the possibility to effect the way we think.


----------



## miketx (Nov 11, 2020)

PK1 said:


> As far as “personality” is concerned, who uses more than 4 squares of TP nowadays?  During the TP shortage earlier this COVID year, did you learn to save by using only 2 squares?
> .


We never ran out, we stock up for bad times.


----------



## norwegen (Nov 11, 2020)

Moonbat TP


----------



## PK1 (Nov 20, 2020)

norwegen said:


> Moonbat TP
> 
> View attachment 414720


_“We the People of the United States, in Order to form a more perfect Union, establish Justice, insure domestic Tranquility, provide for the common defence, promote the general Welfare, and secure the Blessings of Liberty to ourselves and our Posterity ...”_

Oh no; is this the TP that Trump is using in the White House?
.

.


----------



## PK1 (Nov 20, 2020)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> > People think differently.
> ...


I agree that “personal hygiene” is important, and it also is respectful of others.
However, there are different ways of maintaining good personal hygiene, with OR without TP!
One should not fret if stores run out of toilet paper.
In many areas on this Earth, as was done before contemporary TP was invented, clean ass-wiping can be done by using your clean fingers with soap & clean water. I do that myself when traveling to underdeveloped countries and staying in cheaper hotels or “down-to-earth” accommodations.
No biggie! 
.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 20, 2020)

PK1 said:


> I agree that “personal hygiene” is important, and it also is respectful of others.
> However, there are different ways of maintaining good personal hygiene, with OR without TP!
> One should not fret if stores run out of toilet paper.
> In many areas on this Earth, as was done before contemporary TP was invented, clean ass-wiping can be done by using your clean fingers with soap & clean water. I do that myself when traveling to underdeveloped countries and staying in cheaper hotels or “down-to-earth” accommodations.
> ...



I haven't been to any under-developed countries except for parts of West Virginia and Mississippi, but if I'm somewhere without toilet paper, I can name _at least _a dozen alternate ways of wiping my ass before resorting to using my bare fingers, starting with wash cloths, rags, paper bags , leaves or a handful of grass.....


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 9, 2020)

PK1 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > PK1 said:
> ...



I use the three shells.


----------

